# Good Headlamp



## nicho (Mar 18, 2009)

I need a new headlamp looking to get a good one but not high dollar, HD has some 3 for 15 bucks but they don't last that long and I like the red or green light option. Any thoughts


----------



## Down River Equipment (Apr 12, 2006)

Check this one out:
NEBO 90 Lumen Head Lamp


----------



## raftus (Jul 20, 2005)

I'm a big fan of Black Diamond's Spot and Storm headlamps. The new Storm has adjustable red lights in addition to its normal white modes. It's also waterproof. It retails for $50. I'm not sure if that's high dollar to you or not. Last years model is out there for about $35.


----------



## caverdan (Aug 27, 2004)

I too am a big fan of Black Diamond headlights. I've used them underground for years and had very good luck with them. I have two Ions that are at the top of their price scale, but well worth it. I think they run around $80 and I bought them both at REI. The run time is really good on them and I can easily get an 8 hour cave trip in on a set of batteries, running on it's brightest setting.


----------



## climber-420 (Jan 10, 2014)

Fenix Lighting is here in Denver, and offers a Limited Lifetime Warranty.


----------



## upshitscreek (Oct 21, 2007)

another vote for black diamond headlamps. 

petzl is another reliable headlamp i used back in the pre-LED days. i only switched to BD because they were making some really good, well designed, well priced, ultra light ones back when i was looking.


----------



## Melrose (Nov 2, 2005)

Not a fan of my cheap Black Diamond. I added one to my cart on a whim, it was one their cheapest headlamps about a year ago. It does not work in temps below ~45. It turns off immediately in the cold and is extremely frustrating, the battery cover also is flimsy-avoid their most budget model! 

Princeton Tech (Princeton Tec |) has always been good to me. Good warranty, good products, and made in the U.S.A (if you call jersey usa)


----------



## nicho (Mar 18, 2009)

Thanks every one for the replies.


----------



## gh (Oct 13, 2003)

Fenix has headlamps? I got their flashlight and its the best one I have ever had. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## climber-420 (Jan 10, 2014)

We have headlamps, bike lights, and flashlights, along with a slew of accessories. 

Fenix LED Flashlights, Headlamps and Bike Lights


----------



## Osprey (May 26, 2006)

I usually get that type stuff at sierra trading Post and use their email coupons. Can't have enough headlamps with kids around.


----------



## carvedog (May 11, 2005)

I am pretty happy with my Petzl. 10 years at least and still going strong. I broke my wifes and tried to order parts - the guy sent them for free and wouldn't bill me. I told him it was my fault and in no way a failure of the headlamp. He still sent it. It's the little one with three AAs. Actually my really old one still works too but it is all stretched out. My daughters were like a neck light.


----------



## AndTheLab (Mar 19, 2006)

One of biggest bangs for the buck right now in headlamps.

http://www.amazon.com/Nite-Ize-Inov...1397606988&sr=8-1&keywords=INOVA+STS+HEADLAMP


----------



## jimr (Sep 8, 2007)

Petzel I have 2 that are ten years old and one new... Work great in downpours and light last forever 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## restrac2000 (Mar 6, 2008)

I just bought the Black Diamond ReVolt and love it. I am slowly transitioning most of my outdoor electronics to USB rechargeables. I hate buying batteries and their waste.

Outdoor Gearlab has an overall review of headlamps:

Headlamp Reviews - OutdoorGearLab

Phillip


----------



## kengore (May 29, 2008)

I own a set of the '3 for $15' Home Depot Defiant Brand headlamps and find them to be very good value for the price.

While not mentioned on the package or website, they do have four light 'modes' 1. bright white 2. red 3. green 4. flashing red

They do not have a gasketed light or battery case, however a light dunking in fresh water or rain doesn't seem to bother them.

They are made of less durable plastic than my Petzle. It is possible to chip and or break them. 

As far as durability, in a 10 year time frame I am much more likely to 'loose, lend or drop into the river' any headlamp I own.

I can buy 10 of the cheap ones for the price of the ones metioned above, which means I can afford to keep one with the kitchen box, the captians box, one in my tent, one in the car etc.


----------



## Brotorboat (Apr 14, 2009)

"I can buy 10 of the cheap ones for the price of..."

'Murica!


----------



## bloodhound (Oct 26, 2013)

Princeton Tec. Good reliable and in the mid range price wise. Ive beat mine up through about 8 elk seasons and a couple overnight races and have had zero issues. Got most of mine off of camofire.com.


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

kengore said:


> I own a set of the '3 for $15' Home Depot Defiant Brand headlamps and find them to be very good value for the price.


I bought a set last fall, and have been pleasantly surprised. haven't changed the batteries yet and have been using them for mechanic work, fiberglass work inside my dory, etc.


----------



## BenSlaughter (Jun 16, 2017)

I'm a fan of the Petzl zipka just for it's minimal bulk- with the retractable headband. Fits in a pocket easily.


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

Another vote for princeton tec..


----------



## 801firefighter (Feb 23, 2019)

Can't go wrong with Princeton Tec, Black Diamond or Petzl, I've found the biggest killer is battery leakage ruining them when I don't remember to remove the batteries for long periods.


----------



## Will Amette (Jan 28, 2017)

I won't buy another Princeton Tec light. I have had both SCUBA lights and a headlamp from them. The dive lights had issues with switches failing and/or breaking. No bueno. I had a headlamp that had a terribly engineered battery door. The light was fine until the fragile hinge on the battery compartment lid broke. I duct taped it together for a while.

I have an old Black Diamond that should have died a LONG time ago; I rarely use it anymore, but it's been a great light. I carry a few Petzl head lamps these days. I am considering getting a belt light like some ultra runners use to see through the night. It puts light down at your feet, and you won't blind your friends by looking at them. I often wear the headlamp around my neck for a similar reason.

For diving, I ended up with a set of lights from Bigblue. I am very pleased with them. Good upgrade from an Underwater Kinetics that I now can loan out if a buddy needs a light.


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

That's interesting, I've had more black diamond headlights than I care to mention, I'd like them because they were really small, but after having them fail in the middle of multi-day trips I'd never owned another one. I bought a Princeton tech and have had it for three or four years, other than using an odd battery size, it's hell for stout and nothing has failed yet


----------



## 2tomcat2 (May 27, 2012)

Just gave my granddaughter my original Petzl, probably 25 years old, still working
Having good luck and light with Energizer, $15ish at Home Depot, Walmart


----------



## Will Amette (Jan 28, 2017)

MNichols said:


> That's interesting, I've had more black diamond headlights than I care to mention, I'd like them because they were really small, but after having them fail in the middle of multi-day trips I'd never owned another one. I bought a Princeton tech and have had it for three or four years, other than using an odd battery size, it's hell for stout and nothing has failed yet


Well, those old Princeton Tec dive lights were notorious for breaking switches. Also ate batteries, but that's because on night dives you just left it on the whole time. Being an old school bulb, the are more likely to fail when they are turned on. You aren't likely to blow up a LED, and they make WAY more light these days than halogen bulbs. Most likely cause of their demise is salt water getting in. Salt water and batteries don't mix. 

The Ptinceton Tec head lamp I had that failed had an engineering shortfall. Some of their other headlamps may be better. Aside from the battery door, it was a good light. If you ever have the chance to buy a Princeton Tec Fuel, no matter how cheap, just keep walking.

I retired an ancient Petzl when the body finally cracked after 25 years. The head band also had lost all its stretch. The newer version of that light are brighter and have a red light option for night use (and one also has blue and green). The Black Diamond doesn't travel with me anymore since it also got a crack after a good long life, but it still shines pretty bright. Their products may no longer be built as well as they used to.

I might treat myself to one of those Fenix lights. They look pretty spiff.


----------

